# Photoshoot



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Walter1 (Aug 9, 2017)

That first one is an impressive shot.


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm so glad he didnt really move like he does and isee the one didn't upload :/ I liked the one because you can see his teeth


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Aug 9, 2017)

And the one of him blinking I didn't know I actually captured until I went through the pictures afterwards


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 11, 2017)

Great pics


----------

